# Forum Hug



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

For anyone here who needs a sense of belonging, share this online hug with me.

:group


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I need two...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

:group :group


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

:hug and :kiss for all having a bad day.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

We need a mix of puppy hugs too *melts*


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:group


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll hug ya, but no copping any feels, you. I'm watching you.

*hug*


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

see? us metal dudes can hug too


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

LordScott said:


> see? us metal dudes can hug too


Lmao that is adorable


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


>


I love this picture! :boogie


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:group


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:group :b


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I love all the positivity in this section of the forum so hugs to you all (((HUGS))) :squeeze


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Neptunus said:


>


I died a little inside from this cuteness lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Dis hug.

So warm.

:group


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


>


Aw I love all the kitty hugs


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Aw yeah

*hugs someone for awkwardly long amount of time*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Rayne (Jun 12, 2012)

*-*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

B l o s s o m said:


>


Soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Neptunus said:


> Soooooo cute!!!!


I know they're adorable aren't they  ?


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

hakuna matata!









YOU SHALL NOT PASS....without a hug first! :troll


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

:group:squeeze:group


----------



## 82ila (Apr 17, 2010)

:group


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Huggers! :yay :squeeze


----------



## ArcherZG (Oct 22, 2011)

:group:


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hugs to everyone here.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

*hugssss*  and *squishes*  to all


----------



## ArcherZG (Oct 22, 2011)

*giant hug


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Ooh, hugs!


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

*Because the forum could always use a hug*

I actually feel much better since I came here, so I'm giving this forum one of these:

:group

Why, you ask?

Because I was like :| when I came here, but thanks to all of you, I'm more like 

.....oh, who am I kidding? You guys are so wonderful so here's another one:

:group


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

*I feel more depressed reading this thread....*


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^There, there.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

20l9 said:


> *I feel more depressed reading this thread....*





















*HUGZ* :squeeze :group :squeeze :group


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

20l9 said:


> *I feel more depressed reading this thread....*


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

This place has made me feel like there are people who understand how I feel. As a thank you, I present you all with a tiger hug. :squeeze


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^Big naked bear hug from me!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Not very good at hugs but here it goes


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Noooo thank you... I do not want a zombie hug... :afr *grabs shotgun* Don't you dare infect me :twisted

Here is hug for everyone:









:squeeze


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Hugs for everyone! :hug


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tibble said:


> Hugs for everyone! :hug


 Now that is adorable!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## waytooshy (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anim...160&tbnw=169&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:79,i:34

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anim...=192&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:141

Hugs for everyone!!


----------

